# Orange Bch / Gulf Shores Surf fishing spots



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys...new member from the Foley area here. Grew up in Pensacola and its local waters. Can someone give me a recent report of a decent place to go surf fishing over here in either Orange Beach, Gulf Shores or Ft Morgan? I tried Alabama pt a couple of days ago on the outgoing tide from the east side of the pass...one bluefish. I tried Ft Morgan at a bouy just off the beach...just stingray. I haven't tried west beach yet....but have a young fisherman that is really excited about catching something. Any spots that are local or reports of late would help out greatly.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Try the pass at the lagoon. Also try West OB, caught some nice Whiting there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! Where are you talking about with the west orange beach? Resmondo beach?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I was in front of Phoenix West. The pier also has good fishing right now.


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool....i appreciate it.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

mobile st and morgan town have a few public places . I do pretty good early morning before 9:30 - 10:00 am then the skips and hard tails want to bite everthing.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

check out the surf fishing report on this site . Tight lines !


----------

